
QIT: Find and listen to podcasts by topic - dnl_pozzobon
https://github.com/codingblocks/podcast-app
======
dnl_pozzobon
Someone posted this project on a Coding Blocks'[0] slack channel I think the
idea is really cool and would like to contribute but don't have time so maybe
someone of you find it cool to and find the time to help them. [0]
[https://www.codingblocks.net/](https://www.codingblocks.net/)

~~~
skinnyarms
Oh hey, thanks!!

------
skinnyarms
Hello, author here. The app is still taking shape, but hopefully the gist is
clear enough.

Podcast apps are typically organized around subscribing to shows, but I wanted
something where I could focus in on particular topics. For example, I listened
to most of the "PWA" episodes while working on this prototype.

edit: typo

